# Oakley Airwave impressions



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Great post. Finally, real life feedback on them. I never even thought about the peripheral loss, but that would probably kill it for me too. I was in my friends new Mercedes and all the stats (speed, odometer etc) were projected up onto the windshield. It was sweet, and not gimmicky at all. Something like that would be a much better option because you can still easily see through it, and control the opacity. Only 2 hours of screen time is also lame, and wouldn't that render the backcountry friend finder feature useless, not that I would likely ever use it.

Could you confirm if a go pro cam could actually be used with it i.e. be able to view what the go pro is recoding via the screen?

I was initially really excited about getting these, but I think it was because of what I hoped they would be from watching the initial commercial, but what they are. In time they may be able to prefect it because I think the idea is great, but the implementation seems to be lacking about as bad as the frame color choices. At $600 it should be a custom option like the Splice or Airbrakes. 

At least there is more then just two lens options lie the site shows.


----------



## Krahdmirr (Oct 29, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Could you confirm if a go pro cam could actually be used with it i.e. be able to view what the go pro is recoding via the screen.


The goggles come with an apps section, which currently includes an app for live feed from a Contour. My Hero3-Black doesn't work with it right now but I think that's because GoPro hasn't unlocked bluetooth on their devices yet. Once they unlock bluetooth I'm sure they'll make an app for it which will be awesome (digital rear view mirror!). 

Other apps included something that ties in with heart rate monitors, and a basic stop watch. 

I forgot to mention, another big plus is always knowing the time. 


I completely agree with you, concept is great, it just needs a better implementation. I'd pay 600 for a second gen version if it had a projected HuD (even if it was just text and simple graphics) and 8-12 hour battery.


----------



## CovetFile (Oct 13, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Great post. Finally, real life feedback on them. I never even thought about the peripheral loss, but that would probably kill it for me too. I was in my friends new Mercedes and all the stats (speed, odometer etc) were projected up onto the windshield. It was sweet, and not gimmicky at all. Something like that would be a much better option because you can still easily see through it, and control the opacity. Only 2 hours of screen time is also lame, and wouldn't that render the backcountry friend finder feature useless, not that I would likely ever use it.
> 
> Could you confirm if a go pro cam could actually be used with it i.e. be able to view what the go pro is recoding via the screen?
> 
> ...


I am with you, I have tried on the Airwave and I/O Recon and I think I may wait until the second gen after they figure out how to get it working with a GoPro and a couple of other minor features.

One thing I did want to ask you, is what jacket are you wearing in your pic Sassicaia?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

CovetFile said:


> I am with you, I have tried on the Airwave and I/O Recon and I think I may wait until the second gen after they figure out how to get it working with a GoPro and a couple of other minor features.
> 
> One thing I did want to ask you, is what jacket are you wearing in your pic Sassicaia?


Last years Burton AK Hover in True Black. Sadly all of this year Burton AK (aside from 1 or 2) look like balls. Perhas next year they will go back to the proper zippers etc. Although I did see one on ebay not long ago..


----------



## nimial (Sep 5, 2013)

hey guys

i own a pair of the airwaves and rode with them for a month in whistler and loved them, id strongly recommend everyone to invest in a pair. only slight downside is the size of the strap for the wrist controller, it is really long and doesn't fit around my wrist so i have to put it on the outside of the jacket. apart from that, they are so cool and useful...hit 73kph (45.3601mph) which is pretty mad and using the airwaves i was able to really push myself to reach higher higher speeds but i stopped at this speed because the snow was getting choppy and i didnt want to stack it


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

My last day of the last season was at Hemsedal...



And my highest speed ever was this...  Not sure it was a good idea though, as i am 190lb and 5'11 riding a 154 K2 Fastplant when this happened, and it was pretty scary.. Hehe


----------



## nimial (Sep 5, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> My last day of the last season was at Hemsedal...
> 
> 
> 
> And my highest speed ever was this...  Not sure it was a good idea though, as i am 190lb and 5'11 riding a 154 K2 Fastplant when this happened, and it was pretty scary.. Hehe




holy shit that is crazy!!! what level run was it (black, double black etc)
mine was on a green run dodging between asian beginner skiiers lol and im 6ft 4 so an even longer way to fall down


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It was a black, which is not that steep, just has to be graded as that because it has a couple of crazy drop offs that get you serious air at anything over 60kmh... 

I think i have a vid of it somewhere, i will try to dig it out...


----------



## nimial (Sep 5, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> It was a black, which is not that steep, just has to be graded as that because it has a couple of crazy drop offs that get you serious air at anything over 60kmh...
> 
> I think i have a vid of it somewhere, i will try to dig it out...


sweet chuck it up on youtube..sounds mad


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Crazy they would call that a black, all I saw was a perfectly groomed run that would be an easy blue here. Typically here in the states in order to be a black the run is ungroomed minimum and carries the risk of extended falls


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not so sure how they grade them, but from where we start it has a decent of about 30-35 degrees, then it definitely has some nearly 40 degrees on the drops if you take the "wrong side of the hill" which is, i guess what makes it a black, personally i think it is a a fun flat out take the piss have a laugh with your mates type of hill... But you can get some awesome speed down it...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> Not so sure how they grade them, but from where we start it has a decent of about 30-35 degrees, then it definitely has some nearly 40 degrees on the drops if you take the "wrong side of the hill" which is, i guess what makes it a black, personally i think it is a a fun flat out take the piss have a laugh with your mates type of hill... But you can get some awesome speed down it...


From the look of the angles on the trees it looks like the steepest would be 35 degree.... HUD is hard to tell though...

That would be a mild blue run here from the perspective. :dunno:

Still looks like a fun cruiser run


----------



## nimial (Sep 5, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


>


haha thats perfect for bombing


----------



## C4mtb (Nov 21, 2013)

i could see that being almost 40 at sum parts. at least with my gopro vids. all the trails look so flat and not steep when they are really insanely steep, so that might be why that vid looks like a blue. dam distortion :blowup:

edit: i take that back maybe 35. distortion still holds true but the angle of the trees never lie.


----------



## C4mtb (Nov 21, 2013)

Krahdmirr said:


> The goggles come with an apps section, which currently includes an app for live feed from a Contour. My Hero3-Black doesn't work with it right now but I think that's because GoPro hasn't unlocked bluetooth on their devices yet. Once they unlock bluetooth I'm sure they'll make an app for it which will be awesome (digital rear view mirror!).
> 
> Other apps included something that ties in with heart rate monitors, and a basic stop watch.
> 
> ...


second gen is out with 6 hours of battery life


----------

